# transporting fish



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I had no idea where to put this so I just put it on the most active board:

Well headed to Florida on family vacation. While playing on ebay I found a place in Tampa called [name deleted] that sell what I'm looking for in a harem (pseudotropheus acei). Well I convinced the wife to take an hour out of the day to go get some fishies. She said yes so now I'm trying to plan how to transport them. I plan on having a 5 gallon bucket with a lid and a seeded sponge filter and air pump (wife's truck has electrical outlet). It's nearly a 9 hour drive from Orlando to New Orleans and I do plan on keeping the fish in climate controlled environment eg. the truck and hotel room. According to the website the fish are quarantined 24 to 48 hours prior to shipping and I've already contacted said place to set an appointment for pickup.

I ask for reassurance, will this be an ok way to transport them? Should I separate them somehow? If so, how so? Should I be worried about the male with the females?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

How many total hours from pickup to your house?

I'd probably just ask that each fish be double bagged individually with oxygen. They'd be fine this way for a couple days.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

^^ I agree. Fish are shipped this way all the time.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I'm saying close to 36 hours. In getting them the day before we leave and it's a 9 hour drive.

Would it be ok for a bucket (seeing how I have the supplies ready to go)?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

How big are the fish?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Show male 3-4 females 2.5-3.5


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think the fish would be more secure in individual bags, packed with oxygen. Less chance of them damaging each other in a 5G bucket, whether through aggression or physical colliding with each other. I will note that I have never traveled with fish in a bucket.

What does the vendor recommend?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Haven't asked


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

He trusts the bags more than the bucket


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Well if you want to experiment or have a back up plan in case one of the bags gets punctured, you can also have the bucket plan set up, if you have room in your vehicle. Just a thought!


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I've been emailing the guy over there and he is going to do a Sunday pickup for me I just have to go over there and choose the fish satutday. Now they will only be in the bags for 9 hours.

Good idea deeda, I'm gonna bring the bucket sponge filter and air pump just incase. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds like a plan! Don't forget the water and 'dechlor' so you won't have to make any stops along the way.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Well woke up early this morning and went to the farm. He had the fish quarantined for me and while they were bagging the fish he took me for a tour. The farm was awesome (my first time)! The setup they had was very organized. Also very clean. Mike took the time and explained the whole business to me. From his breeding area to packing and shipping.

I ended up taking 2 gallons of tank water with me, a bucket and the air pump. I don't think I will need it, they are double bagged in really thick bags. He said my total was 93, I threw him 100 and he ended up throwing in a 3 inch blue moori and a red tail pleco for me. 
PM me for the vendor if interested. I will be shopping from him again.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think you will be covered on all the bases. Have a good trip home!


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

12 hours later, Home safe and sound, no mishaps. Everytime I stopped I checked the fish and they, for the most part, stayed colored up. Acclimated them asap, and now they are in! acei are colored up and the male moorii is coloring up and I swear it looks like he's growing his hump right before my eyes.

So now the stocking is:
5 lab (harem)
13 lab fry
4 corydora[2 panda, 2 reg] (in sump)
5 yellow tail (harem)
1 blue moorii
1 red tail pleco

I'll post some pics after I recover from the drive tomorrow of anyone is interested


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

4 inch dominant male yellow tail 









3 inch blue dolphin 









4 female yellow tail with the moorii peaking and two shy labs









First night in the books. About to do a water change to help. Kinda over fed to get them eating and making sure everything is all good with them.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Glad to hear it went well and also nice to see pics of the new fish, very nice.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Thanks deeda


----------

